# Anyone own a 9mm Baby Eagle??



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

For those of you that have one of these, have any of you played around with what type ammo performs the best with regard to accuracy? 
115g,124g,147g 

What shoots the most accurate in terms of grain,brand name etc.......

Anyone????


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I do not own one

And I did not mix up ammo (I used what they had at the range, a stipulation of shooting there..really sucks but what are you gonna do)

but I must say I really liked the baby eagle. Good weight, the trigger pull wasn't bad at all, and though the accuracy of this particular one was off (had to always aim off center to hit center, even at like 5 feet..which I KNOW I can hit because I did it with the PX4 with no problem) it seemed to be a fine gun.

I'm gonna chalk up accuracy issues to a cruddy maintained range weapon.


----------

